# 7.5 Mercury outboard short shaft



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

1976 7.5 HP Mercury outboard.rebuilt carb ,new water pump and kill switch.runs good. Low hrs Comes with new steel 5 gal tank.19" short shaft.
$450 Ravenna Ohio









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app
View attachment 484384


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Is that a short shaft or long shaft?


----------



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

Short

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

